# My 1st Gen P99 Scope Mount



## chjade84

Hello all, I'm new here but I wanted to get your opinions on this. I always wanted a scope mount for the P99 but could never find one. So I decided to make my own. I designed it in 3D CAD and our machinists at work made the parts.

I took it out for the first time yesterday with my buddy's cheap red dot and it worked beautifully (the mount that is... the red dot sucked, lol). 350 or so rounds and it didn't budge.

Anyway, I just thought you guys would appreciate it. Not the most practical thing ever, but it's fun to have.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

So..it's set up to hold things on all four sides? I mean..It appears to have at least three rails that I can see. So0 I imagine there's one on the right side too.


----------



## chjade84

Yea, the rails can be taken off or added on at will. So you only need to have the ones on that you use. They are all built to Picatinny specs so anything that will fit those rails should fit just fine.


----------



## JWF

very clever! i like it, but since the sight dosnt work on it, what will you use it for?

and how does it attach? does it just clamp on with set screws or does that gun have rails on it already?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

chjade84 said:


> Yea, the rails can be taken off or added on at will. So you only need to have the ones on that you use. They are all built to Picatinny specs so anything that will fit those rails should fit just fine.


Maybe it's the weapon it's attached to but the idea of "ones" seems a little excessive. I guess if your going to compete with the pistol though it could come in quite handy. Other than that I have this poor little pistol with the reflex sight, laser, flashlight, can opener....etc.

But what matters is you like it. It is a pretty neat design.


----------



## chjade84

The sight works on it just fine, the problem was the cheap-o red dot was hard to see. Once you aimed at a dark place and found the dot then kept your eyes on it until it got onto the white paper plate it worked just fine. LOL. It's a just a matter of getting one that cost more than $40.

It clamps to the Walther mounting rail. Here's one of the CAD drawings that shows it better.










I get the "ones" comment all the time. Like I said, it's not something that you'd need, just something fun to have.


----------



## Rupert

I like the way you think.


----------



## jfmartin25

Wow! That's some craftsmenship. Looks really nice.


----------



## JWF

ooh ok. i didnt notice that the p99 had rails on it


----------



## dosborn

That is nice work, but Jesus man. What is the total added weight? I bet it helps with muzzle flip though.


----------



## omegajb

Does it help with accuracy at all?


----------



## chjade84

I never weighed the parts but this is what Solidworks says - which for the $$$$ should be damn accurate, lol.

Mass = 0.28 pounds

Volume = 3.72 cubic inches

Surface area = 57.59 inches^2

Center of mass: ( inches )
X = -0.01
Y = 1.00
Z = -0.49

That doesn't count the screws though so probably .3 lbs or so. It seems to help with accuracy a little bit, but I'm still fairly new to shooting so my accuracy kinda sucks either way. I don't mind the added weight at all. It actually feels a little more balanced to me with the weight on the front and a full mag in the back.


----------



## JWF

solidworks will give you a pretty reliable estimate. does the added weight feel akward while your shooting?


----------



## chjade84

Not at all. I actually think I prefer it with a little weight up front. Seems to balance better - with a full mag at least.


----------



## chathcock

Just curious, what machine(s) did you use to make this, and what program did you use to generate the machining code? Also, how many hours of fixture making/ machining went into this project?
BTW, very cool engineering project, and having fun is what life is all about! I wish I had the ability to cook up something like this every once in awhile.


----------



## chjade84

chathcock said:


> Just curious, what machine(s) did you use to make this, and what program did you use to generate the machining code? Also, how many hours of fixture making/ machining went into this project?
> BTW, very cool engineering project, and having fun is what life is all about! I wish I had the ability to cook up something like this every once in awhile.


I'm not sure. Our machine shop made it in their spare time. It was mostly done on a run of the mill CNC machine though. They use Master Cam and I designed the parts in Solidworks. Once this one is all done our machine shop is going to figure out how much time/money it would take to make since they had to redo some parts along the way. I'd say it took a good 20-30 hours though.


----------



## chathcock

I would guess it would take me awhile too, if I had to make that on a regular 3-axis mill. With all the angles and intricate work, I was thinking it had been cut on a 5-axis CNC mill.

And before I forget, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chjade84

I just went and looked and it's a Milltronics VM17. A 5-axis would be sweet. I'm not sure how they did it, I wasn't there for virtually any of the machining. I just handed them the files and they handed me the real life pieces - which is pretty cool in my book! :smt023

Speaking of, they should be back from getting black anodized tomorrow. I got the tactical flashlight Friday so I'll post up some pics when I can.


----------



## chjade84

It's all done now. The red dot I bought online and turned out to be much larger than I thought. Still works well though.


----------



## MLB

Outstanding job! Thanks for the post. 

While there's probably a limited market for that creation, your talents might be put to profitable use if you were to machine a metal magazine base, trigger, or guide rod to replace the existing plastic parts. Just a thought.


----------



## chjade84

Thanks!

Yes, it's a very specialized part. :anim_lol: It's just something I've always wanted and since I was learning 3D modeling and have access to a machine shop I figured I'd give it a go. I'm not sure what my next project will be...


----------



## chjade84

Got the scale.

Mount - 184.93g/6.52oz
Flashlight - 82.60g/2.91oz
Red dot - 278g/9.80oz
Gun - 630g/22.22oz/1.389lb
Ammo - 118.6g/4.81oz (10 JHP - 115gr I believe.)

Total = 1,294.13g/45.65oz/2.85lb

The gun+ammo was 1.69lb
Everything is 2.85lb

So the mount and current accessories add 68.7% extra weight. But it's still under 3 lbs. I'm more than fine with that.

Unloaded, it's just .2 lb more than an M1911 and .2lb *less* than a S&W 686 .357 Revolver.

(other guns weights from wikipedia... I assume they are right.)


----------



## JWF

dang that looks fantastic finished!


----------



## chjade84

Thanks!

I don't think it's too bad myself for the first thing I ever designed that was actually built not to mention, built in 3D CAD which was another first. There are a few improvements I would like to make but for the mean time it works very well. As long as you aren't constantly wanting to attach/remove the mount. That takes about a minute and three allen wrenches.


----------



## righttoown

chjade84 said:


> It's all done now. The red dot I bought online and turned out to be much larger than I thought. Still works well though.


Now can you design a holster for that beast? :anim_lol:


----------



## chjade84

righttoown said:


> Now can you design a holster for that beast? :anim_lol:


Haha, I actually came up with a design already for a thigh holster that grabs the right picatinny rail and uses a magnet to steady and hold the back. I don't know if I'll ever make it though.


----------



## GOG

Great job!!! :smt023


----------



## nolexforever

wow, that thing looks wicked.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

I always love seeing custom work, like you said before its not so much practical as it is fun, but damn,....who wouldnt wanna show up at the range and have their gun look like that...haha...awesome job man, great work/design...should see if you can get a company to bite on producing them...maybe get someone to buy the design..make some money! ENJOY!


----------

